# WCG Game Giveaway for the "TPU's 10th Birthday Challenge"



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

It's a beautiful thing that TechPowerUp! has been around for a decade!  In honor of that, the TPU’s WCG team has initiated a WCG Challenge, and all are welcome to join!  Not only are we helping Science and fellow man, we are also giving out awesome prizes to the participants.  As the Challenge started last night, we are opening up an epic Game Giveaway!  Come and join our team, help out, enjoy the awesome members of the team, and enter for some amazing prizes!  For those not yet crunching/folding along, feel free to check out the links below and jump in.


WCG Team Thread
Official Challenge Thread













Spoiler: WINNERS



*Alpha Prime*
*@Ahhzz Sent*
**

*ARMA 2: Combined Operations*
*@yotano211 pm'd*
* *

*Awesomenauts*
*@Arjai Sent*
**

*Counter-Strike: Global Offensive*
*@agent00skid pm'd*
**

*Crysis 2*
*@yotano211 Sent*
**

*Daylight*
*@TRWOV Sent*
**

*Dead Space*
*@Norton Sent
*
*LA Noire*
*@night.fox Sent*
**

*Max Payne 3*
*@Norton Sent*
**

*Payday 2*
*@night.fox pm'd
@FordGT90Concept pm'd*
* *

*Sanctum 2*
*@mauriek Sent*
**

*Shadow Warrior   *
*@FordGT90Concept pm'd*
**

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist*
*@Irony pm'd*
**

*UFO: Afterlight*
*@mauriek Sent*
**

*The Walking Dead*
*@NastyHabits pm'd*
**

*Wanderlust*
*@Arjai Sent*
**

*Dark Souls 2*
*@mauriek pm'd*
*  *

*Wolfenstein: The New Order*
*@MxPhenom 216 pm'd*
*  *​




Obviously, a *HUGE* *THANKS* to all our contributors to this giveaway!  


Spoiler: Contributors



*All games are Steam*

Aliens: Colonial Marines
Alpha Prime - @james888
ARMA 2: Combined Operations - @Bow
Awesomenauts - @james888
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - @Vinska
Crysis 2
Daylight
Dead Space
Empire Total War - @james888
Fez - Irony
Fish Fillets - @james888
Killing Floor - @Vinska
LA Noire
Max Payne 3
Natural Selection 2 - @Vinska
Orcs Must Die GOTY - @Irony
Payday 2 (x2) - @Vinska
Sanctum 2 - @james888
Shadow Warrior - @Vinska
Splinter Cell Blacklist - @adulaamin
Take on Helicopters - @james888
UFO: Afterlight - @james888
The Walking Dead - @Arjai
Wanderlust - @james888

Dark Souls 2
Wolfenstein: The New Order - @Vinska




*Requirements:* To qualify, you must be an active WCG team member having returned *1,000 points* by the last day of the giveaway.  Also, as we did last time, please include the following in your post:

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on XX cores/XX threads during this Challenge.”
or
"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"

(Obviously replace the XX’s with your particular numbers of cores/threads)​
*The Deal:* You may enter for up to 3 of the main games, and then please enter for one of the Grand Prizes.  If you wish to opt out of the Grand Prizes, please say so, and if you wish to only enter for one of the Grand Prizes, please say so also.

*How To Enter: *Along with your game entries, answer the question: *What first got you interested in TPU and made you join?*

*Closing Time:* Closing time will be announced shortly, but the giveaway will run for at least 5 days.

*Random Drawing:* Drawings will be done randomly, as outlined in the following spoiler below


Spoiler: theonedub's method



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> Member 1: Using the lists, Member 1 ‘decodes’ the winning numbers into the winning usernames and posts the results.
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.





On behalf of TPU's WCG team, thank you to all those who are participating in the Challenge this time around.  We have seen many new members join up in the last few days, and that's very exciting!  We hope that you new members stick around; many of us initially joined during a Challenge so we know the feeling 

Let's get the Giveaway rolling and get some games into the hands of awesome team members!  
I'll be editing this post as I go.  Please bring out anything that needs attention/fixing.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

“I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 14 cores/20 threads during this Challenge.”


I first got into TPU back in the end of 2010.  At that time, the 69xx series AMD GPUs had just released, and the W1zz posted the article about flashing a 6970 bios to a 6950 which had my attention.  It was during the time when I was upgrading my rig from an old Phenom setup to a newer AMD Phenom II 1090t, and the GPU was obviously  the 6950.


Needless to say, after purchasing a few things, I joined TPU for help.   That was January 2011, and it’s been a great time so far!


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 36 cores/52 threads during this Challenge

I first got interested in TPU while recovering from wrist surgery in 2009... was a lurker for a few years before I decided to join but I'm glad that I eventually did so  

*Please add me in for:
- Dead Space
- Max Payne 3*

*I'll pass on the grand prizes to give others a better shot at them 


Great job on the thread @manofthem and keep em' crunching Team!


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2014)

Yep Im a Folder 2- 7950 Boost, 2- GTX 680, GTX 770, GTX 660 ti, GTX 570, and a 5770 during this challenge and beyond.
Yep Im a Cruncher 29 cores and 35 threads during this challenge and beyond.  



In for Dark Souls 2

The reason I Fold and Crunch is in my signature, my Mom beat cancer and I had a friend that died from cancer.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 22 cores/44 threads during this Challenge.

I first joined TPU in 2004 after W1zzard asked us to move from the old OCFAQ forums to this brand new site curiously called "Techpowerup!" I can't believe it's been 10 years since then!

I was a newbie and W1zzard had just created this awesome program called Atitool, I remember asking in the forums if I could unlock my Sapphire 9200SE from 64bit to 128bit, people at the forum nicely and patiently informed me such thing could not be done 

I'm so happy to be part of such awesome tech community, a lot has happened in my personal and hardware life since, but people here always remain helpful and friendly 

Good times! 

Happy birthday TPU!


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 22 cores/44 threads during this Challenge.
> 
> I first joined TPU in 2004 after W1zzard asked us to move from the old OCFAQ forums to this brand new site curiously called "Techpowerup!" I can't believe it's been 10 years since then!
> 
> ...



Awesome, you're an original   Too bad I was young and dumb in 2004 when this all began. 
I do agree that this is a great site with great people and great info.  A few years ago when i was getting back into the pc-tech world and looking around at different forums and tech sites, I quickly came to the conclusion that this is the place to be. 


And guys, don't forget to throw in some game entries


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.

I have known about TPU since I was 14, so about 7 years ago. I used to go to OCN, but left it and joined TPU and glad I did. Met some great people, and many of which have helped me get the main rig I have today to where it is now.

Only really interested in the Wolfenstein: The New Order giveaway.

Keep on crunchin'


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Too bad I was young and dumb in 2004 when this all began.



So was I! LOL (see 9200SE reference above )



manofthem said:


> I quickly came to the conclusion that this is the place to be.
> 
> 
> And guys, don't forget to throw in some game entries



Agreed a 100% 

And for games, I'm in for Wolfenstein also


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> So was I! LOL (see 9200SE above )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it shall me mine, and i shall troll you with screenshots


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

I am a TPU Cruncher, 2C/4T's, for now. I would enter for the Giveaway but, not sure any of them will work on this HD4000 laptop. Like the game I supplied, most won't work on this thing Ultrabook. Any advice as to what will work, _and save me a lot of time I don't have_, will be greatly appreciated.





Already have FEZ. BTW, so no need to recommend that one. 

Wanderlust and Awesomenauts, look playable... Daylight is also playable...So, I am in for those three.

I was a lurker for a while, until I found the Socket A club. Then I joined up, soon thereafter, @ThE_MaD_ShOt and @Norton got me into Crunching. I also found a bunch of help about my Socket A, the P4 I inherited and the Awesome machine this team put together for me. I also learned a bunch about Linux, P4 is on Mint, Mad Cruncher runs Ubuntu. Thanks a bunch TPU, for being as Awesome as it is!!


----------



## Doc41 (May 15, 2014)

“I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/ 8 threads during this Challenge.”

wow been that long, i actually forgot why i joined,  but i remember that i was lurking about a few other sites too before i got into high school and have joined to ask noob questions 
then later on in 2011 i "re-found" my account in here and found this site has an attractive "feature" that others don't have, and thanks to all the good folks in here i became an active member of this awesome family 

as for the games i'll be in for the grand ones only "eyes out MxPhenom "


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I am a TPU Cruncher, 2C/4T's, for now. I would enter for the Giveaway but, not sure any of them will work on this HD4000 laptop. Like the game I supplied, most won't work on this thing Ultrabook. Any advice as to what will work, _and save me a lot of time I don't have_, will be greatly appreciated.



No gaming rig?


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No gaming rig?


Just this Laptop. I wasn't really into Computer Gaming, until recently. I PS2'ed and PS3'ed up until it all went into storage, Loooong story.

Leisure Suit Larry was the first, Doom was next, then nothing for a long time. Now? My desktop tells the Story.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

Not entering for prizes this time as I want others to enjoy. 

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 26 cores/30 threads during this Challenge. 


What got me into tpu, well As some of you know, I have been into computers for a very long time and have always favored AMD. And with that my original home was PC Perspective originally Amdmb.com. Well my home is all but deserted these days. I was looking around the interwebs for a new home with lots of life but with the closeness that I had there. I am not going to mention some of the other sites I have joined but they did not feel like home. I came across TPU. I lurked for a few days then joined. In no time I met some great people and have become friends with some of you. This place form more homey then Pc per ever did. You guys are great and Here's to another 10 years  . Also a big thank you goes out to Wiz for making the best site in the world. Also Another big thanks goes out to me buddy manofthem for hosting yet another epic giveaway.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 15, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 6 cores/10 threads during this Challenge.”

I started crunching when I upgraded my gaming PC and the left over parts I made into a HTPC and why let it set idle  

I am in for "The Walking Dead" and out of the grand prizes! Thank you all for making the crunching community so lively!


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 12 cores and something treads
I started Crunching because this is where all the cool people hang out.

No games for me this time, I need that key board and/or HDD.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2014)

Payday 2
Shadow Warrior
UFO: Afterlight
_Wolfenstein: The New Order_

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 10 cores/18 threads during this Challenge.”

Short answer: politics.

Long answer:
1) Hardware Analysis was falling apart because the administrator promoted video game piracy and lots of moderators jumped ship.  Leaving was trendy (eid_airman, CrashNBurnXP) so I did.
2) 2008 US presidential elections in the General Nonsense thread of TPU:


----------



## Ahhzz (May 15, 2014)

"I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"

I joined several years ago, if I recall, because I had questions about overclocking my old Opteron.. but I'm getting old, and the memory has failed   Stuck around, I know, because of so many threads and people. The generosity of Solaris with his DVD toolkit, the dry humor of eRocker, the mostly even keeled moderating... It's been a fun place to hang out and talk about almost everything.


plus, I love the onedub method for random on this one 

I'd like to throw my name in for Alpha Prime, Splinter Cell Blacklist, Arma 2, and Dark Souls 2. 

cheers , and thanks to EVERYONE that donated time, games, hardware, and effort for this challenge!!!


----------



## TRWOV (May 15, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 54 cores/62 threads during this Challenge.

I joined to ask about RBE when modding my 3850 bios.

I'd like to enter for Daylight only.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 15, 2014)

im a tpu cruncher and i will be crunching 6 cores / 8 threads during this challenge. (not sure sure if cores and threads are right but its 3770k+dual core laptop )

I cannot remember why I joined TPU but I found TPU a very good community.

Id like to enter for Sanctum, La noire, and Payday 2.

Grand prize, wolfeinstein, new order 

Thanks for all the donors, thanks to manofthem for making this to happen.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

I may have lied with my answer. Actually I was promised a late night 4some with Norton, T, and manofthem. Never happened. But there's hope.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I may have lied with my answer. Actually I was promised a late night 4some with Norton, T, and manofthem. Never happened. But there's hope.



I'm sorry if I defected unknowingly, but I'm in for whenever!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm sorry if I defected unknowingly, but I'm in for whenever!


Now that's what I'm talking about, LOL.  Pm me and lets see what we can do about this unfortunate mix up.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm sorry if I defected unknowingly, but I'm in for whenever!





there ya go. "whatever"


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2014)

Guys, we need more attention to this giveaway. Lots of games for the taking 


We are tentatively planning on ending Monday night, so keep that in mind fellers


----------



## adulaamin (May 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.”

I'm in for Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
*
What first got you interested in TPU and made you join?*

I got scammed into buying overpriced PC parts. I decided to teach myself how to build a PC. I went through a few different forums and finally settled here. No ads, easy navigation, and overall an AWESOME community.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 14 cores/4 threads during this Challenge.”

I do not wish to get more games until I play the ones I have.

I just built my first pc. It was fun. I then broke my 6950's fan blade. I didn't know what to do. I googled it and found a thread on tpu about something similar. I ended up making my own thread. If found lots of other things to read and learn from here. Then awhile later I found a crunching team, even though I had been crunching for other projects for awhile. Here we are now.


----------



## Eroticus (May 16, 2014)

10cores/16 Theads ( My PC , Note book with i5 (Limited to 2~3 Cores , and AMD limited to 2 cores, they are limited bcuz they are not mine  familly pcs )

I cannot remember why I joined to TPU but I found TPU a very good community. +++1

Interested for Wolfenstein: The New Order  this game is banned in my country and i can't have it any way xD.... 

so just donating some cpus for good things


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Guys, we need more attention to this giveaway. Lots of games for the taking
> 
> 
> We are tentatively planning on ending Monday night, so keep that in mind fellers



Updated my post with my game choices!

*Get in on this Team- plenty of great stuff to choose from!*


----------



## agent00skid (May 16, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 7 cores/7 threads during this Challenge.”

I'm in for Counter Strike: Global Offensive.

I came to TPU for a review on a PSU I was planning to buy, and then spotted the nostalgic hardware thread in the side panel, and thought I had some things to show.


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.
And 
I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge

Count me in for Wolfenstein.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2014)

Poor Dark Souls 2, not gettin' no love


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2014)

But look at what it is up against!  Wolfenstein was a lot of fun.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2014)

Half the games don't have anyone asking for them yet. This really does need some more attention. I think most WCG team members know of the giveaway but what about folders?

Sad to see NS2 not get any love. Best game on the list in my humble subjective opinion.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> Half the games don't have anyone asking for them yet. This really does need some more attention. *I think most WCG team members know of the giveaway but what about folders*?
> 
> Sad to see NS2 not get any love. Best game on the list in my humble subjective opinion.



Message sent 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-692#post-3109051


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2014)

”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on X8cores/8threads during this Challenge.and I’m an active TPU folder, and I will be folding during this Challenge"(Obviously replace the XX’s with your particular numbers of cores/threads)
I came across this site surfing and haven't looked back.
Great for news and debate.
I would not mind either grand prize and any cos I'm not picky


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on [too lazy to count] cores/[too lazy to count] threads during this Challenge.

Boy, it sure is hard for me to find any games in the list that I don't already have... 
*shrug* Imma go for LA Noire and Max Payne 3
Not going for the grand prizes as I already got both of those games.

And I don't remember why and how I got on TPU. At all.

P.S. for those wondering, the Shadow Warrior in the game list is the new reboot game, NOT the old one from the 1990s.
P.P.S. Wolfenstein: New Order recently [finally!] got a release date listed on Steam. Gonna be on the 20th / Tuesday


----------



## NastyHabits (May 17, 2014)

I joined TPU in January 2008.  I had been viewing and lurking before that.  I finally decided to join, after I dabbled with overclocking and water cooling.  In June of 2009 I discovered Folding and Crunching.  Been hooked ever since.  I'm in for the "Walking Dead".  Be folding on two video cards and crunching on 6 cores.  (I know, compared to some of you, I'm small potatoes, but I still have a real good time here.)  Happy Birthday TPU, the best computing forum on the net!

EDIT: Oops.  I just realized this is just about crunching.  I've been crunching since October 2009 and will be using all 6 of my incredibly weak cores during the challenge.  (OK, I use all six of them almost every day anyway. )


----------



## Ahhzz (May 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Poor Dark Souls 2, not gettin' no love


Hey, I hit that


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2014)

Midnight Crunch Bump


----------



## mauriek (May 18, 2014)

*”I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 4 cores/8 threads during this Challenge.”*

I'm in Sanctum 2 or UFO: Afterlight or Dark souls 2
*
What first got you interested in TPU and made you join?*

The writing quality of reviews in TPU.


----------



## yotano211 (May 18, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 8 cores/16 threads during this Challenge.


_I came _into TPU some years ago when I had my last desktop but I was just a lurker then. Today I only operate on laptops since my home job requires me to travel (mostly driving) around a lot. I know TPU is mostly a desktop site but I still crunch away. I have been running BIONC on and off for over 5-6 years now and will continue into the future. 

I guess I will run for these games
* Crysis 2
ARMA 2: Combined Operations
 Max Payne 3
And for grand prize I pick, *

* Dark Souls 2*


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2014)

Almost Midnight Crunch Bump 

Tomorrow is coming quickly so crunch on and get in for some games!


----------



## mx500torid (May 19, 2014)

updated my game choice Dark Souls 2 FTW!


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2014)

So tonight's drawing obviously didn't work out so we are rescheduling for tomorrow evening. This gives everyone an extra day to think stuff over 

See you guys tomorrow night


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

I’m a TPU cruncher, and I will be crunching on 14 cores/14 threads during this Challenge

I got started on TPU right after I built my first computer having no idea what I was doing, I had a few silly questions I couldn't find the answer to anywhere, and this was one of the top google search results. So I asked on here and everyone was pretty awesome and helped me out, So I stuck around.


I would like to enter for Splinter Cell Blacklist


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

I hope You won't be runnin' late yet again, mate.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

I presume you mean me...  

I'm working on it now, getting together the lists/names/games.  Be back soon


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

*Time for the WIENERS!!!*​
*Alpha Prime*
*@Ahhzz *
**

*ARMA 2: Combined Operations*
*@yotano211*
* *

*Awesomenauts*
*@Arjai*
**

*Counter-Strike: Global Offensive*
*@agent00skid*
**

*Crysis 2*
*@yotano211*
**

*Daylight*
*@TRWOV*
**

*Dead Space*
*@Norton *
**
*LA Noire*
*@night.fox*
**

*Max Payne 3*
*@Norton*
**

*Payday 2*
*@night.fox*
*@FordGT90Concept*
* *

*Sanctum 2*
*@mauriek*
**

*Shadow Warrior    *
*@FordGT90Concept*
**

*Splinter Cell: Blacklist*
*@Irony*
**

*UFO: Afterlight*
*@mauriek*
**

*The Walking Dead*
*@NastyHabits*
**

*Wanderlust*
*@Arjai*
**

*Dark Souls 2*
*@mauriek*
*  *

*Wolfenstein: The New Order*
*@MxPhenom 216*
*  *​First off, I apologize that this is a day or so late.  However, I appreciate the privilege of being able to host the game giveaway, yet again.  It's a lot of fun, and it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside  

Second, on behalf of TPU and its WCG team, I would like to *THANK* all those working hard for the good of the many!  Thanks to the dedication of the long term members combined with the goodwill of the new members, our Team is doing a fantastic job in the WCG Challenge, and we all appreciate the hard work put forth by so many!

Third, a *HUGE THANKS* to all those that contributed games for the giveaway!  Every Challenge, we have many that generously give of themselves and of their digital resources (funds/games), and we appreciate that as well.  

Fourth, PMs will be going out asap to the winners with redemption instructions, so please be patient as this always takes some time.  

And lastly, there are a few leftover games that are still available.  if someone didn't win and would like one, please post on 


Fez
Fish Fillets 2
Killing Floor
Natural Selection w
Orcs Must Die GOTY
Take of Helicopters

*THANKS @TechPowerUp!*


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

All winners have been either sent their game codes (the ones I actually held) or PM'd with further instructions on getting squared away.  
This tagging system makes it a lot easier now in getting PM's and games sent out 


If anyone should encounter difficulty, please post and/or PM me so I can help get it straightened out asap.  It would be wonderful if we could get all these games taken care of by friday at the challenge's end, to make way for the real giveaways to come 

Thanks guys


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 21, 2014)

awesome! never won anything in a giveaway before. Thanks!


----------



## adulaamin (May 21, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!

@Irony I'll PM you with a pic of the game code as soon as I get home.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I hope You won't be runnin' late yet again, mate.



I know I'm probably much later than what you would have liked; sorry for getting tied up, yet again and again.  Atleast it happened tonight though 


Now I'm off to bed.  Anything further will be taken care of tomorrow


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners! 

And thank you to everyone who donated games for the giveaway, you guys rock! 

Thanks for hosting the giveaway Matt


----------



## mauriek (May 21, 2014)

thank you for the giveaway, congrats to all winner, keep crunching guys..


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 21, 2014)

Ahhh missed it lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2014)

...now to add all the games I didn't win to my wishlist. 


Thank you everyone that participated and especially donated.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 21, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks @manofthem got your PM. I will try to activate on steam as soon as I have chance.

Thanks alot also to all contributors. and congratulations to all winners


----------



## yotano211 (May 21, 2014)

Wow awesome, thanks everyone.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I know I'm probably much later than what you would have liked; sorry for getting tied up, yet again and again.  Atleast it happened tonight though



Oi, I was only kidding about that "don't be late" thing, mate. I know how difficult it can sometimes be with time. The important thing that it's happening – I don't think anyone would really be too disappointed even if it took several more days. After all, it's still full-on crunching no gaming time for a few days 




manofthem said:


> And lastly, there are a few leftover games that are still available.  if someone didn't win and would like one, please post on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll *yoink* on Empire Total War, then


----------



## Ahhzz (May 21, 2014)

Thanks SO much to everyone involved in this, the recipients and the gifters!!!

Special thanks to MoT for organizing. Appreciate it, man....


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

Everyone has helped make the giveaway go smoothly so thanks for your cooperation 

PMs are flying around, games being sent, people being added on Steam, it's all good 



Vinska said:


> Oi, I was only kidding about that "don't be late" thing, mate. I know how difficult it can sometimes be with time. The important thing that it's happening – I don't think anyone would really be too disappointed even if it took several more days. After all, it's still full-on crunching no gaming time for a few days
> 
> 
> I'll *yoink* on Empire Total War, then



Oh I know you were just messing with me. It always proves to be difficult when drawing times come around, but it did go fairly smoothly I think, I'd say partially thanks to the tagging system, which made it easy to send pms directly rather than going back and forth through the thread looking for names and entries.

And yes, I'll get that game sent over to you, likely later on in the afternoon.  You deserve a little game in return for your contributions


----------



## Bow (May 21, 2014)

Crazy day at work, I will get mine sent out ASAP, don't worry.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 22, 2014)

Congrats to all winners and a special thanks to manoftheme for hosting yet another trully awesome giveaway.


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2014)

It sounds like our winners are getting squared away nicely with their games.  Thanks for all the effort everyone! 

If anyone encounters any difficulty in communicating/receiving/activating any game, please let me know so we can get it resolved asap.  Thanks again


----------

